# Proof of Fibro Fog (cognitive dysfunction)



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

This was posted to the Co-Cure email list, which you can subscribe to (free of charge) by visiting their website: http://www.co-cure.org It looks to be evidence of cognitive dysfunction in Fibromyalgia, aka 'Fibro Fog'.


> quote:*Auditory p300 event-related potentials in fibromyalgia patients.*Yonsei Med J 2003 Feb;44(1):89-93Yoldas T, Ozgocmen S, Yildizhan H, Yigiter R, Ulvi H, Ardicoglu O.Firat University, Tip Fakultesi, Noroloji Anabilim Dali, 23119, Elazig,Turkey. mailto:sozgocmen###hotmail.comPMID: 12619180*This study assessed the cognitive brain function measured by the cognitiveP300 auditory event-related potentials (ERPs) in female fibromyalgia (FM)patients and compared the results with those from healthy age andeducation-matched controls. The relationship of the P300 potentials to thepain threshold of patients was also investigated.*The P300 component of the auditory ERPs were studied in 11 female FMpatients and 10 age and education-matched healthy controls. None of thepatients were taking antidepressants such as amitriptyline orserotonin-reuptake inhibitors.The P300 latencies of the patients were not significantly different whereasthe N2P3 amplitudes were significantly lower than the controls. The P300latencies in the patients negatively correlated with the total myalgicscores (TMS) (r= -0.73) and the control point scores (CPS) (r=-0.85). Onthe other hand, the P300 amplitudes showed a significant correlation withthe TMS (r=0.61) and the CPS (r=0.60). *There was no significant correlationbetween the anxiety and depression scores with the P300 latency or amplitudes.These results showed cognitive impairment, which was mainly expressed bythe lower N2P3 amplitudes in patients with FM, and its clinical relevancerequires further research.*


Good stuff


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

thanks susan,good stuff indeed.i get the just of it,but i was wondering if i was right it assumeing that these were hearing test??i do recognize the word auditory,but the rest makes little sense to me.i hope this doesnt come off as critical because its not.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks Susan. That was interesting.UM


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Denny, at the time of posting I didn't know what Auditory P300 tests were, and assumed that they were to do with how the brain processes what it hears, rather than hearing function as it were. Because in my personal experience, I know I hear fine, but I have trouble processing and understanding what I hear. Like it's a brain problem, not a hearing problem, with me and my CFS, anyway. Anyway, since then I've looked up some info, and here's what I found:


> quote:http://www.autism.org/auditory.htmlEric Courchesne of the University of California at San Diego has found significant impairments in auditory processing in autistic individuals using P300 brain wave technology (see Courchesne, 1987 for a review). The P300 brain wave occurs 300 milli-seconds after the presentation of a stimulus. (The ï¿½Pï¿½ refers to the positive polarity of the brain wave.) The P300 is associated with cognitive processing, and this brain wave is considered an indication of long-term memory retrieval





> quote:http://www.uni-essen.de/schizophrenia/html/project_5.htmlThe auditory P300 ERP component emerges in response to rare target stimuli and has been studied in the assessment of cognitive dysfunction in different patient groups


So, I think Auditory P300 tests are used to look at - and prove in our case - the problems with processing aural (heard) information in people with various medical conditions, including Fibro and CFS.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

thanks susan,that makes so much sense seems i should have known,lol.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Just out of curiosity...I do not have Fibro, but I do suffer from IBS-D and also sleep apnea, which, prior to treatment, left me unable to even tie my shoes after about 3 in the afternoon. Processing and responding to information very challanged. I began taking a supplement which includes ginko biloba. After a month or so, I began to notice a new clarity of thought extending well into the evening. (I found myself chairing a weekly meeting at 4 PM. Couldn't have done it in prior times, because I wouldn't have been able to retain the information, let alone act upon it.) For those of you with fibro fog, have any of you tried ginko? Any noticable difference?Mark


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

I've read that long-term reduction of Cortisol (stress hormone) can have a favorable effect on the brain fog.Evie


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Mark,Yes I have heard of taking gingko biloba to help improve cognitive function in relation to ME/CFS so I suspect that if it does work it could help people with Fibro too...Although I have to admit I'm rather lazy and scpetical when it comes to taking supplements and things nowadays...but that is after three years of trying 'gnat's **** ' and just about every other quackery I thought to purchase in health food stores.







However, I would be interested to hear if anyone else out there has had success with it - then I might get off my butt go down to the kitchen and actually open the bottle that has been sitting there gathering dust for sometime


----------

